# 1956 Schwinn Deluxe Hornet B F Goodrich



## ohmybike (Oct 11, 2018)

https://chicago.craigslist.org/nwc/atq/d/1956-schwinn-deluxe-hornet-f/6718087629.html


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 11, 2018)

That's an extremely nice original survivor of the last year Balloon version.


----------



## ZE52414 (Oct 11, 2018)

Killer deal.


----------



## BFGforme (Oct 13, 2018)

Pretty rad for a straight bar!!


----------



## Phattiremike (Dec 1, 2018)

Anyone here score this beauty?


----------



## danfitz1 (Dec 2, 2018)

Hmmm..............


----------



## Jeff54 (Dec 2, 2018)

danfitz1 said:


> Hmmm..............




For the exact scratched BFG decal on chain guard it's undoubtedly the same bike but, fail to see your  point?  
]


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 2, 2018)

Jeff54 said:


> For the exact scratched BFG decal on chain guard it's undoubtedly the same bike but, fail to see your  point?
> ]




I think that's a hint that he is now the owner.


----------



## danfitz1 (Dec 2, 2018)

GTs58 said:


> I think that's a hint that he is now the owner.




I thought it would make that as obvious as the back end of a goat, but I guess not!


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Dec 2, 2018)

Phattiremike said:


> Anyone here score this beauty?[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> danfitz1 said:
> ...


----------



## bobcycles (Dec 2, 2018)

danfitz1 said:


> I thought it would make that as obvious as the back end of a goat, but I guess not!





Great to see Dan Fitzgerald on the Cabe...  Dan goes way back in the bike hobby and veered off the field for
quite a stretch but is back with the gusto that only us true fanatics know.  Seems like a very hard hobby
to drop entirely and I guess you could say it's in our blood!  I always enjoyed buying/selling with Dan
back in the early 90's....boy how time flies!
Nice score Dan!


----------



## Phattiremike (Dec 2, 2018)

Congrats on that beauty!


----------



## danfitz1 (Dec 2, 2018)

bobcycles said:


> Great to see Dan Fitzgerald on the Cabe...  Dan goes way back in the bike hobby and veered off the field for
> quite a stretch but is back with the gusto that only us true fanatics know.  Seems like a very hard hobby
> to drop entirely and I guess you could say it's in our blood!  I always enjoyed buying/selling with Dan
> back in the early 90's....boy how time flies!
> Nice score Dan!




Thanks Bob. I know I sent quite a few bikes your way back in the day. I was just a kid then. Now I've grown to become one of the cranky old bastards that drove me nuts back then!


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 2, 2018)

Love it. My buddy has a 55 twin to it. I was happy to revive it for him.


----------



## mickeyc (Dec 2, 2018)

I like the black tires better.....


----------



## Schwinn1776 (Dec 2, 2018)

Now that's one sweet ride! That modivates me to get my De Luxe Hornet cleaned up and back on the road again. I've got a red Rocket Ray for it.


----------



## danfitz1 (Dec 2, 2018)

mickeyc said:


> I like the black tires better.....




I prefer the whitewalls, and they were standard equipment on the Deluxe Hornet. Mine rides on its original BFG's. The blackwalls look good as well, and really change the appearance.


----------

